# eyeon is now known as icon:studios



## benp (Mar 30, 2002)

I told you that I took down my old site and was working on a new one well its still not finished but heres a peak at what I have so far so I can get some input on what to add or change how is it?


http://24.147.179.89/


----------



## themacko (Mar 30, 2002)

I wouldn't use arial in the small a font.  It's just funky looking.  I'd suggest you either bump your font size up a bit or change to Verdana.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *I wouldn't use arial in the small a font.  It's just funky looking.  I'd suggest you either bump your font size up a bit or change to Verdana. *




yeah... arial looks like crap in NN 4.7 (OS 9). it is all bunched up and hard to read. But overall, I like the new site a lot more.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

the site still needs some work... especially the popup...

change the text.... verdana or tahoma in 8 are good (probably named Size 1 depending on the program used)

the graphics aren't lining up (IE 6 on Windows 98 Second Edition)

that's about it

good work

(also... on the main page... when you go to http://24.147.179.89/, the image is too large on 800x600 so you might want to scale it down a bit just so it looks good on any resolution)


----------



## benp (Apr 2, 2002)

thanks I know a lot of stuff needs fixing on my site but overall I like the design and where its going...and I'm gonna change the intro page completly I just have that up for now....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> change the text.... verdana or tahoma in 8 are good (probably named Size 1 depending on the program used)
> *



tahoma... I do not even have that font.  use these:
<font face="verdena, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" size="1">

  Actually, using "size=1" is not as good as CSS (style sheets).  size=1 can give you many different sizes. with stylesheets, text looks the same in NN and IE.  ThAT is AMAZING.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

well in dreamweaver, type size 8 font is actually "Size 1"... same as in FrontPage 2002


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

here's some font comparison (type size 18)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

and here's font size 8 (in photoshop it's size 10)

both used "Crisp" anti-aliasing


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

to see a good example...

look at my signature... that's size 8 text with Verdana text used...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

In your photoshop example... that looks like a 12pt font size to me. your signature looks like a 10 to me. But remember bling... in browsers, people can change the font size.  For example, I am looking at a website in IE.  the font size they are using is "12 pt". When I go to the prefs>language/fonts, and change the font size setting... it makes everything bigger, even though the font size is still the "same".  So your setting could be different than someone else's browser. 

Can you understand that post, or is it kind of confusing?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 4, 2002)

mine are at normal (IE 6 for XP)

all the sizes correspond in windows (although maybe not in mac)

8 on any other program looks like 8 in IE


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 4, 2002)

and if you're talking about the text "size 8 with crisp anti-aliasing" then yes, that is size 12


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *and if you're talking about the text "size 8 with crisp anti-aliasing" then yes, that is size 12 *



huh?  why would anti-aliasing make the font size bigger?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

You do know there is a company named "IconMediaLab"? right?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *huh?  why would anti-aliasing make the font size bigger? *



it didn't make it bigger... i was explaining that if you were talking about that line of text, then that is size 12 font and not 8 as I was demonstrating.


----------



## benp (Apr 9, 2002)

I did not know that but I dont think it matters?


----------

